# الصداقة مع المسيح .....يسوع أحسن صديق ألك



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*يُوجَدْ مُحِبٌّ أَلْزَقُ مِنَ الأَخِ.” (أمثال24:18)

صداقة المسيح موضوع  يستدعي رد فعل دافئ في قلوب شعبه في كل مكان. عندما كان على الأرض، سخروا منه لأنه "صديق العشارين والخطاة" (متى19:11)، لكن المؤمنين قد أخذوا السخرية وقلبوها عنوان كرامة.

قبل ذهابه الى الصليب، دعا الرب تلاميذه "أصدقاء". "أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ. لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي.” (يوحنا14:15، 15).

لماذا تصيب صداقة المسيح وتراً حساساً؟ أعتقد أن السبب الرئيسي يكمن في كون الإنسان وحيداً. يريد أن يكون محاطا بأناس آخرين، لكن ليس من أصدقاء. أو يكون الإنسان منقطعا عن الإتصال بالآخرين. وهذه هي عادة حال كبار السن الذين طال عمرهم عن أبناء جيلهم.

الوحدة قاسية. مضرة للصحة الجسدية، العقلية والعاطفية. تقضم بمعنوياته، يكون متوتر الأعصاب، تجعل الإنسان متعباً من الحياة. تؤدي بالناس عادة الى اليأس فيكونوا عرضة للتساهل مع الخطية أو يقوموا بأعمال متهورة غير عقلانية. ولهؤلاء الناس صداقة المسيح شافية كالبلسم.

وسبب آخر لأهمية صداقة المسيح هي أنها لا تفشل أبداً. طرق الإنسان تفشلنا أو تنساب من حياتنا لكن صداقة الرب ثابتة وحقيقية.

أصدقاؤنا الأرضيون يمكن أن يفشلونا ويتركونا، يوم لطفاء وفي التالي محزنين. لكن هذا الصديق لن يخدعنا أبدا. كم يحبنا!

يسوع هو الصديق الألزق من الأخ. هو الصديق الذي يحبنا في كل وقت (أمثال17:17).

حقيقة كون يسوع ليس حاضرا معنا في الجسد لا تحد من حقيقة صداقته. يتكلم إلينا من خلال كلمته، وبالصلاة نتكلم إليه. وهكذا جعل من نفسه حقيقة لنا كصديق نحن بحاجة له. وبهذا يستجيب لصلواتنا، 

أيها الرب يسوع، كن لي حقيقة حية منيراً، حاضراً لرؤيا الإيمان بادياً أكثر من أي غرض ارضي .عزيزاً، قريباً يفوق أي قربى أرضية​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اووووى يا رنا 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووى يا رنا
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*بشكرك بجد على مشاكاتك الدائمة يا كوكو​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

تأمل جميل  جدا" اخت رااااااااانا
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> تأمل جميل  جدا" اخت رااااااااانا
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح
> ​


*
شكرا لمرورك اخي كليمو 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## mero_engel (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا رانا علي الموضوع الجميل *
*فعلا مفيش اجمل من انه الانسان يتذوق صداقته مع الرب الاله*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا رانا علي الموضوع الجميل *
> *فعلا مفيش اجمل من انه الانسان يتذوق صداقته مع الرب الاله*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *​



*شكرا يا قمر على مشاركتك
الرب يباركك​*


----------

